# Technique Discussion: Grip Of Death



## MJS (Jul 25, 2011)

[yt]lqrIvVZw8v4[/yt]


----------



## Yondanchris (Jul 28, 2011)

I really like this Orange Belt tech. compared to related techniques it has that certain "kenpo" indentity. In fact the double strike reminds me of things Prof. Cerio would use in ad-lib SD Techniques. The recurring theme in orange belt of thrusting palm heels also appears here. 

Thanks for sharing, 

Chris


----------



## ATACX GYM (Jul 28, 2011)

gonna comment on this in a minute,but I have a few things to say specifically about this tech...


----------

